# CH2A Avro Lancaster FM212 Restoration



## Rhino93 (Feb 2, 2010)

As some of you already know we are restoring Lancaster FM212 here in Windsor, ON. 

The aircraft was built in July of 1945 so it never saw any action during the war. It was placed in storage for a while then convereted to a Mk. 10P, a photographic prototype. It served with 413 Photo Squadron RCAF starting in 1947 then was transfered to 408 Squadron at Rockcliffe in 1949. It was retired in 1962 after logging 8069.5 hours, that made it one of the highest time Lancaster in the world. In the 1964 the city of Windsor decided they wanted to put up a WW2 memorial and bought FM212 for $1250 (It was still airworthy and could have been flown for a higher cost but they decided to have it taken apart and shipped by barge). It was reasembled in Windsor and placed on a plinth in Jackson Park. In 2005 the CH2A finally got approval to take it down because of growing deterioration. In 2007 it was moved to the airport where it is currently being restored. 

In 2007 is was renamed the " Bad Penny". The name comes from one of the first two Lancaster's to drop food during Operation Mana in Holland. The pilot of the aircraft (Bob Upcott) is from Windsor, along with several other crew members. After completing their drop they radioed their command and the operation began. They wanted to honor them by naming this Lanc after theirs.

The restoration project is estimated to take about 10 years and cost around $6 million. It is being restored to airworthy condition but whether it actually flies is up to the city since they still own it. If they don't allow us to fly it, it still will be able to taxi. 

Right now there are several different projects being worked on. One of these is the wingtip, most of it had to be rebuilt becuase of corrosion. This one should be completed by the summer.





(This only half of it.)

The second wingtip was moved into the hanger last week and work has also began on that. One of the engines is currently being overhauled and should be ready to run by the end of the summer. There are several other project going on right now but those are the main ones. Pretty much everyone else works on paint stripping or cleaning parts up. We can't do much on the plane itself or the wings during this time of the year becuase it's just to cold to be working outside.

I'll try to keep you guys updated as the project goes on. Also if anyone has any leads on Lanc parts, or donations please let me know. We can use all the help possible. 

Thanks.


----------



## Rhino93 (Feb 2, 2010)

Here are a few photo's of the project.









































The rest can be seen here:
Windsor CH2A Lancaster Restoration pictures by Rhino9-3 - Photobucket


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 2, 2010)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2010)

Cool! Will be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## v2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Great!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 2, 2010)

Great thread Ryan.

I've been thinking abut getting involved at the Nanton Lancaster Museum here in Alberta. What's the nature of your volunteer work? Do you have/need any kind of trade certification to work on your Lanc?


----------



## Rhino93 (Feb 2, 2010)

Crimea_River said:


> Great thread Ryan.
> 
> I've been thinking abut getting involved at the Nanton Lancaster Museum here in Alberta. What's the nature of your volunteer work? Do you have/need any kind of trade certification to work on your Lanc?



Nope, don't need any experiance at all. I started out last Febuary helping with the website and photographing the project. I wasn't able to work on the plane yet ( due to the insurance you had to be 18 ). After a while though the guys in charge decided they'd work some stuff out and let me help (if they hadn't I'd have to wait another 2 years). Basically I work on whatever they want we to, most of the time it's paint stripping but I've also helped work on one of the Merlins, build a spray booth, etc. Most of the guys here have little or no experiance but the guys who do, train us on whatever needs to be done.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 3, 2010)

Thats very cool!
I remember reading when it was taken down for restoration!

Well done for volunteering mate, keep it up! 8)


----------



## Nikademus (Feb 4, 2010)

nice! 

thx for posting the pics. In Seattle we only have the restored nose section of a Lanc.


----------



## VERSUCH (Feb 5, 2010)

Great story and EXCELLENT photos,keep us up to date.
Regards Mike


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 5, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Violator (Feb 5, 2010)

Nikademus said:


> nice!
> 
> thx for posting the pics. In Seattle we only have the restored nose section of a Lanc.



Hi Nikademus -- Where in Seattle is there a Lanc nose?


----------



## Rhino93 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just a little update, we have a new website up now: The Lancaster FM212 MK10P Restoration
Along with our Facebook page: Login | Facebook

Also we are currently looking for a Browning M3 .50 Caliber machine gun to complete the mid upper turret. If anyone has any leads on one please let me know.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Red Baron (Mar 1, 2010)

This is great I hope I see it flying one day.

is there an internet source where i can get hold of Lancs plans or blue prints. After I watch this pictures of your restoration project I cant help myself on trying to learn more about it. Can anyone help please and thank you!!


----------

